# Reflectors - take them off or keep them on



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

Like most new bikes I've seen, my road bike came with front and rear reflectors.

I long ago removed all the reflectors from my mountain bike -- front, rear and wheel -- to get the few ounces of weight savings, and I am inclined to do the same thing on my road bike. 

The difference is, however, I never ride my mountain bike on the road, where reflectors seem like a legitimate safety product. At the same time, I don't usually ride at night when they would really be most needed.

What do you think?


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

topflightpro said:


> Like most new bikes I've seen, my road bike came with front and rear reflectors.
> 
> I long ago removed all the reflectors from my mountain bike -- front, rear and wheel -- to get the few ounces of weight savings, and I am inclined to do the same thing on my road bike.
> 
> ...


I always remove the reflectors on all my bikes. 

If I ride them at night I use a red blinky light on the back and a white light on the front, either a 10w rechargeable bright light if I need to actually see in front of me (like when riding fast or mountain biking at night) or a weak low weight LED for just being seen (like when I am commuting).

Reflectors are bulky and awkward looking and I beleive they detract from a bike's good look. Bike manufacturer's put them on as a CYA (Cover Your A$$) policy, so that if YOU the consumer gets into an accident with THEIR bike, you cannot blame it on the manufacturers for not making your bike visible. That's why you can buy a $5000 Trek Madonne and it comes with front, back and wheel reflectors.


----------



## Marc (Jan 23, 2005)

topflightpro said:


> Like most new bikes I've seen, my road bike came with front and rear reflectors.
> 
> I long ago removed all the reflectors from my mountain bike -- front, rear and wheel -- to get the few ounces of weight savings, and I am inclined to do the same thing on my road bike.
> 
> ...


 Carioca hit it-lights are better any night-reflectors are only really effective (more so than LEDs anyway) to warn drivers when on your wheels anyway (side vantage point-they're spinning and visible from that POV). If you're doing lots of riding at night go with LED lights front and rear-and maybe wheels reflectors-nix those front and rear reflectors methinks.


----------



## rule (Dec 2, 2004)

If you are going to ride at night, you might want to check the bike laws in your state to see what they say. Some require both front and rear reflectors, as well as lights. Some require reflectors on pedals too.


----------



## glenk (May 26, 2005)

If you ride at night, you need something to stand out.

As ugly as they are, reflectors really do work. Especially the pedal and spoke reflectors that are constantly in motion when riding.

Most night riders will have the requisite front light and rear "blinky", which covers the front and rear visibility. To get the side visibility, I've seen other use reflective tape, sidewalls or clothing. I have a friend that insists on keeping his spoke reflectors as well but nah, not for me.

I've never heard of anyone being stopped by the police for removing them. Although my city which requires registration of all bikes, they must be attached at registration. But for lack of priority, even registration isn't enforced at all. Why do it at all, I asked? The sheriff said it helps with any bikes that are stolen and that's really about it.


----------



## topflightpro (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for the replies. They'll be coming off when I get home tonight, but I'll hang on to them in case I start night riding.


----------



## Powder Hound (Aug 11, 2005)

Take it or leave it--I run a Jetlites front light and led rear on the roadie when I go for night rides, but I don't always want to have to grab the gear for lighting. I found some 3M reflective tape in black to paste all over the single speed for evening transport around campus. The tape is in all the pictures, but the flash is off in two (guess which two).
































She got the tape and some new brakes the other night. Goodbye Tektro.

If you can find inconspicuous places to place the tape, and can find the tape in a concealable color, this is a good compromise. The tape simply isn't visible on the bike during the day unless the sun hits it perfectly. 

Either way, you have to run something at night. You can usually find clip-on front and rear led lights pretty cheaply at your LBS.


----------



## carioca (May 27, 2005)

For riding at night I use the lights mentioned above, plus a lightweight orange road guard vest (those vests with a bright orange panel and reflectors front and back). I think it does a better job than the original reflectors because it's bigger and right at rider height.

Laws that say you must keep the refelctors in your bike fall into the "odd laws" category, that are neither enforced nor respected. If you do remove the reflectors I bet no cop will stop you, and if they do it's because tehy have absolutely nothing better to do, they are wasting your taxpayer dollars, they should go to the neasrest Dunkin Donuts to stuff their faces. It's like those laws in some states that says you cannot marry a horse or go hunting from a camel or something. Odd laws.

Just remove the reflectors.


----------



## whitebassbenny (Jul 27, 2004)

in CT u need front back ref and lights ..... and u can't bike on the side walks in the center  damn cops


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*Reflectors, keep 'em on*

Reflectors, keep 'em (es. the one's on the wheel spokes) on AND add front white flashing light ($10, planet bike) AND add rear red flashing light ($10, planet bike)

visibility, mobility, being alert, and ridiing with a group are you only defeneses


----------



## moabbiker (Sep 11, 2002)

I always take them off, the amount of weight of front/rear and wheel reflectors added up to nearly 200g on my scale on my last road bike. But then I rarely ride when it's dark, and if I ever do it's on a remote road, plus I have my battery powered lights attached at those times anyhow. Frankly, if I were to ride a lot in the dark I would look into getting HID lights.


----------



## TrailNut (May 11, 2004)

*HID lights*

HID lights are terrific. i'm getting a seond HID light to mount on helmet (for night dirt trail rides)

weight of reflectors...unless a rider is a Cat 4 or faster road racer i wouldn't even think about it.


----------



## nate (Jun 20, 2004)

carioca said:


> Laws that say you must keep the refelctors in your bike fall into the "odd laws" category, that are neither enforced nor respected. If you do remove the reflectors I bet no cop will stop you, and if they do it's because tehy have absolutely nothing better to do, they are wasting your taxpayer dollars, they should go to the neasrest Dunkin Donuts to stuff their faces. It's like those laws in some states that says you cannot marry a horse or go hunting from a camel or something. Odd laws.
> 
> Just remove the reflectors.


I don't think it is an issue for the cops. The issue can happen if you get in an accident and someone can claim that you were not obeying the laws regarding reflectors. Even if you have plenty of lights, sometimes law is an odd thing.


----------



## ampastoral (Oct 3, 2005)

topflightpro said:


> Like most new bikes I've seen, my road bike came with front and rear reflectors.
> 
> I long ago removed all the reflectors from my mountain bike -- front, rear and wheel -- to get the few ounces of weight savings, and I am inclined to do the same thing on my road bike.
> 
> ...


honestly, remove the reflectors. go with lights. and while you are at it, remove the silly plastic chain guard on the rear cassette. i think all this mfr stuff takes away from the beauty of the bike. while your at it, take of the dr and go fix. then, take off the brakes and hoods. now that's minimalist beauty. 

seriously though, the silly plastic reflectors pale in effectiveness to good lights and sensible riding. and they look weird. chain guard: your choice.


----------

